# Fishless Cycling



## wg21908 (5 mo ago)

I have a 6 gallon tank that I’ve setup. The tank hasn’t had fish in it yet. The temperature has always been at 75 degrees.

I’m working through the process of fishless cycling. I added 19 drops of ammonia to get the PPM up to 2. I have been waiting for about 3 weeks for the ammonia levels to decrease and the nitrite levels to increase. So far, the ammonia level remains at 2 PPM, the same level that it was at on day one of adding the ammonia. The nitrite levels has always been and remains at 0.

Is this a normal waiting period? Anything I could be doing wrong? I read inconsistent information online about the amount of time it takes for the beneficial bacteria to form that will decrease the ammonia levels and increase the nitrite levels. Some posts say that this could happen as quick as 7 days, other posts say 4 weeks, others even longer.

I just want to rule out that I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## wg21908 (5 mo ago)

Another point that I should make is that my PH level has always been high. After doing the High PH test, the PH level appears to be 8.2. My online research has taught me that this is not an issue to get the tank cycled. My understanding is that only if PH is under 7, would it be an issue for fishless cycling. I do plan to get the PH level down to about 7 after I have the tank cycled and before I purchase fish for the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome. How are you planning on lowering ph? I would go ahead and do it now, RO/DI is best way to go without chemicals. Cycling can vary even within multiple tanks ie (trying to cycle 3 tanks). I've cycled many but never had one in 7 days unless I added bacteria from another tank. I have also silent cycled tanks buy adding a bunch of fast-growing plants and a few fish, it takes longer to fully cycle that way, then I was able to plant what I wanted.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

And also remember in smaller tanks its going to take longer. If you don't get this right your tank could fluctuate alot and kill everything in it. I've been doing small tanks since I was 15. Im 31 now. I enjoy small tanks. But yes it might take 2 weeks to a few weeks to cycle. What are you adding to the tank? Plants, fish. What filter you going to use?


----------



## Ragnahandbird (Nov 14, 2021)

wg21908 said:


> I have a 6 gallon tank that I’ve setup. The tank hasn’t had fish in it yet. The temperature has always been at 75 degrees.
> 
> I’m working through the process of fishless cycling. I added 19 drops of ammonia to get the PPM up to 2. I have been waiting for about 3 weeks for the ammonia levels to decrease and the nitrite levels to increase. So far, the ammonia level remains at 2 PPM, the same level that it was at on day one of adding the ammonia. The nitrite levels has always been and remains at 0.
> 
> ...


I had a very cloudy 25 gallon tank which took 4 weeks to clear the amonia was low the nitrites 4 ppm and nitrates climbing steadily. I would not add amonia to any tank it is best to use water conditioner or Seachem Primer for fishless cycle .
Expect your tank to clear after 4-6 weeks.


----------

